# Poison Ethanol 26" Aufbau-Thread / "Restebike"



## Stadtassel (14. August 2015)

... oder "_Mein Plan vom °Restebike° und was daraus wurde._".

Hallo zusammen!

Ihr kennt das vielleicht: nach ein paar Jahren des Bikens nebst gelegentlicher Schrauberei sammeln sich im Keller so allerhand Teile an, welche irgendwann einmal demontiert wurden, die man aber nie verkauft kriegte oder entsorgte - denn: man _könnte_ sie ja _irgendwann_ nocheinmal brauchen!
So fiel mir letzte Woche beim Aufräumen auf, daß ich bis auf Rahmen, Gabel und ein paar Verschleißteile eigentlich alles da habe, um "mal eben" ein Rad zusammenzuschrauben. ... _*klick* _

Also warum nicht mit den Daten meiner Parts als Auswahlkriterien losziehen, günstig einen passenden Rahmen usw. schiessen, alles montieren und dann im Stück verkaufen?! An sich keine schlechte Idee, fand ich.
Jedoch wollte ich mir auch schon immer mal ein Bike für die Straße aufbauen, um v.a. im Flachland etwas Kondition zu machen (fahre sonst eher MTB/Tour/Dreck). Profilarme Reifen und eine dickere Übersetzung am MTB halfen mir da nur kurzzeitig.

Der Zeitpunkt war also "perfekt" - so fing's an.


----------



## Stadtassel (14. August 2015)

Hier mal welche Staubfänger ich für das bike vorgemerkt hatte:

*Lenkzone* - (komplett)
- Griffe (NoName, LockOn, mit Stopfen, schwarz)
- Lenker (Specialized, OEM, 25,4mm, 640mm, 25mm rise, 8°back/8°up, schwarz)
- Vorbau (PRO xlt 100mm, 10°)
- div. topcaps u. spacer, Kralle
- Steuersätze (FSA _*XY*_, 1 1/8", offene Lager, schwarz // Nukeproof Warhead 44IISS, zero stack, schwarz)

    

*Bremsen* (Satz)
- Magura HS33 (2-Finger, schwarz) + Beläge
 

*Schaltung/Antrieb*
- 1x Shifter (Shimano SLX SL-M660-A 9x)
- Umwerfer (Shimano SLX FD-M670 3x)
- Schaltwerk (Shimano SLX RD-M662 9x)
- Züge, Außenhüllen, Endkappen, etc.
- Kette (Shimano HG-95, bereits gekürzt)
- Kurbel (Shimano ???, Octalink, schwarz) ... _*edit: FC-M361 in 175mm*_
- div. Blätter (Shimano, 22-_32_-_42_-42-48Z, schwarz)
- Kassette (Shimano, ???, 9x)
- Innenlager (Shimano BB-ES-25)
- Pedale (NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro, silber)
     

*Laufräder/Reifen*
- 2x 26" Specialized, OEM-Ware, Felgenbremse, SSP
- Schläuche, Felgenbänder, Ventilkappen, SSP
- div. Reifen, 2" aufwärts


*Sitzzone*
- div. Sattelklemmen in 34,9mm, schwarz

*Kleinkram*
- Flaschenhalter (Cube, schwarz)
- Radcomputer (Sigma BC 509)
- Satteltasche (_kram ich noch vor_)

Alles in allem "machbar", befand ich.





Da die parts ungereinigt ins Regal wanderten und schon etwas länger deponiert waren, ging's erstmal mit nem Eimer Seifenwasser, Bürste, Schwamm (und für Härtefälle Multi-Entfetter) in den Keller.
Zwei Stunden später wurden mehr Kandidaten als gedacht aufgrund zu Tage tretenden Verschleißes direkt wieder aussortiert - so gingen das Innenlager (knackte schon unverbaut hörbar), das 32er und ein 42er Blatt (Haifischzähne). Doch auch der Laufradsatz war wegen defekter Lager und angefressener Felgenflanken (Alu-Bremsklötze, seht selbst) reif.

Die Kassette ging gleich mit, denn die Mutter ließ sich selbst mit speichenklirrendem Kraftaufwand nicht lösen. Aber mein bike einfach aufgeben war an diesem Punkt schon längst keine Option mehr. _*habenwill*_

*Rahmenwahl*
Mit den Details für:
- Steuersatz (1 1/8", *E*xternal*C*up oder *Z*ero*S*tack),
- Innenlager (Octalink, BB-ES25, 68-126mm),
- Sattelstütze (34,9mm Außendurchmesser),
der Erfordernis von
- Canti-Halterungen (HS33),
- Leitungsführungen für durchgehende hydr. Bremsleitungen (HS33),
einem Körpergewicht von 103kg und einer Schritthöhe von 92cm bei 1,95m schränkt sich die Auswahl sehr schnell ein.
Und für den Fall, daß ich das bike (wider Erwarten) doch irgendwann mal zu einem MTB umbauen würde, sollten Scheibenbremsaufnahme und 26" das Paket abrunden.
Nach knapp einer Woche Suchen (sowohl im Bikemarkt als auch auf anderen Plattformen) stieß ich dann im Bucht-Shop von POISON auf einen bereits lackierten und reduzierten 2015er Ethanol-Rahmen. RH 59cm, schwarz mit rotem Dekor - ein Hingucker, der alle meine Anforderungen erfüllte:



Noch dazu neu und mit Garantie - das hat keiner toppen können.
Einen Klick und 154,-€ später war er mein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtassel (14. August 2015)

Am Fr den 07. bestellt wurde am Mi 12. geliefert und kaum dass das Teil ausgepackt war, hatte ich auch schon den ersten sticker drauf (Na, wer findet ihn?!) und es ging DIREKT in den Keller ...




... denn zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch ein paar andere Bestellungen aufgegeben und teilweise schon knusprig-frisch auf der Werkbank liegen:

*Laufräder* hatte ich nach der Begutachtung beim Putzen ja keine mehr - 26", für Canti und disc, schwarz und schlicht, mit SSP-Achse waren die Vorgaben.
Die hauseigenen "Vortrieb MCR 3" von bike-components für knapp 100€ schlossen die Lücke(n):
  
Mit einer Maulweite von 17mm sollten sie dann auch zu den von mir angepeilten *Reifen* "Schwalbe Marathon Supreme Evolution HD Speedguard RoadStar falt reflex" (_*uff*_) in 1,6 Zoll Breite passen. Da die Naben über silberne CenterLock-Aufnahmen verfügen, habe ich zusätzlich noch schwarze Staubkappen geordert - fertig montiert (Schwalbe Nr. 13 SV + high pressure Felgenbänder) stehen sie nun ganz gut da, meine ich:
    
Dass das Felgendekor nicht (wie auf den Produktbildern) nur in schwarz-weiss gehalten, sondern auch mit Rot versetzt ist, stört nicht weiter - passt es farblich doch zufällig zu Rahmen und Sattel.

Apropos "Sattel" - die *Sitzzone* war bis auf die Sattelklemme de facto ja nicht existent. Auf der Suche nach Kettenblattschrauben (_anderes Thema, weiter unten_) huschte mir auf CNC ein Angebot (14€) über den Schirm - Kore Big Nose, stand da. In den Abmessungen meinem jetzigen Sattel entsprechend, gab ich dem Teil nach einem Klick im Bikemarkt (passende iBeam-Sattelstütze von SDG) eine Chance und würde nun für insgesamt 49€ nicht im Stehen fahren müssen.
   
Dass der Sattel unter den ausgestanzten Löchern eine Art Chromfolie liegen hat, welche letztlich zu einer Art "Glitzereffekt" führt, habe ich erst beim Öffnen der Verpackung gesehen.  Naja, nu isser da. (Aber da mach ich definitiv noch irgendwas dran!)

*Schaltung und Antrieb*:
Für mich ein weitestgehend neues Thema, da ich in Sachen Straße nur grob abschätzen kann, was sich da an Übersetzung empfielt. Mit einem MTB und 2,1" Kenda Kranium bzw. Schwalbe Big Apple in 2,35" hab ich mir in Bezug auf road bisher eher weniger Kenntnissumfang er-fahren und war so nah am Asphalt dran wie halt ohne weiteres möglich. 44 Zähne vorn und 11 hinten - mit MTB Felgen und den genannten Reifen war da bisher ausreichend.
Da ich von einem anderen eingeschlafenen (_das kling sooo traurig_) Projekt noch ein Shimano-Blatt mit 48 Zähnen übrig habe, fange ich einfach mal damit an. Zumal ich Road grad erst kennenlernen will und besagtes Blatt schon an der Hand habe - ganz einfach.
_Denkste!_ Problemkette voraus: denn mein Umwerfer hat eine max. Kapazität von 20Z bei einer max. Blattgröße von 42Z - an soetwas herumtüfteln hab ich quasi schon hinter mir, darum wird's diesmal gleich ein neuer Umwerfer in der passenden Größe (Shimano LX FD-T670-3). Da dieser wiederum nur eine Kapazität von 22Z hat, bestellte ich das passende kleine Kettenblatt (26Z) neben dem Ersatz für das eh abgekaute mittlere 32er (nun ein 36er, da die Differenz zum großen Blatt bei diesem Umwerfer max. 12Z betragen darf) gleich mit. _*zack*_
 
Da mein neues 36er Blatt im Bereich der Schraubenaufnahmen eine etwas dickere Materialstärke als das Original aufweist, ragen die Hülsenmuttern nur etwa einen Millimeter in die Bohrung des 48er Blattes hinein

und sind somit etwas zu kurz - CNC, neuer Satz mit 11 u. 14mm. (_Bilder vom Umbau folgen, wenn ich sie dann tausche_)
Geschaltet wird vorn mit einem neuen Shifter (Shimano SLX SL-M670 2x/3x).
Die Kassette ist eine Shimano Tiagra/Sora CS-HG50-9 (11-25Z) geworden.

Als Innenlager gab's passend zu Kurbel und Rahmenbreite wieder ein Shimano Alivio/Acera BB-ES25, Octalink, 68-126mm.

Schon vor Projektbeginn fehlte mir ja eine *Gabel* - und auch wenn ich ein Roadbike vor Augen hatte, wollte ich mich trotz geplanter Starrgabel vom Federgabel-look nicht trennen. Die Lösung kommt von "CarbonCycles/exotic":

26", Alu, Canti- und disc-mounts, 1 1/8" Schaft, schwarz und schlicht, Einbauhöhe 46,5cm - mit einem Preis von 106€ ist die definitiv "im Rahmen". Hoffe, die fällt noch diese Woche ins Haus.

Bevor die einziehen kann, muss natürlich der Steuersatz rein - doch beim Einpressen gab's dann die Überraschung! ...


----------



## Stadtassel (15. August 2015)

Die obere Lagerschale des Nukeproof Warhead 44IISS war kein Problem und wie erwartet auch schnell drin.
 
Die untere Lagerschale angesetzt, die Mutter gleichmäßig angezogen ... war plötzlich auf halbem Weg Schluß!
Das Teil war nicht verkantet, wurde vorher satt gefettet und saß kerzengerade - es ging nur einfach nicht weiter.

Alles grummelnd wieder rausgekloppt, fand sich die Erklärung dann im Inneren des Steuerrohres. Denn was weder im Poison-onlineShop, noch dem Ebay-Angebot erwähnt wurde, war die Tatsache, daß sich das Steuerrohr des Ethanol im inneren nach etwa 8mm Einpresstiefe verjüngt!  ... Hab lange nicht SO geflucht!
  
Man lernt halt nie aus. Ließ sich die obere Lagerschale meines Nukeproof Warhead (aufgrund ihrer relativ geringen Bauhöhe) problemlos einsetzen, hatte die untere mit einer Einpresstiefe von 15mm nie eine Chance - das war's. Ende, aus, vorbei. _*break*_

Poison noch am Liefertag angeschrieben, das Problem geschildert und angefragt, ob sie denn nicht evtl. eine passende schwarze Lagerschale nebst Industrielager und Gabelkonus in der Werkstatt übrig hätten, die ich "zu einem schmalen Preis" erstehen könnte.
Bis heut gab's noch keine Antwort und ich will die Hoffnung vorerst nicht aufgeben, schaue aber parallel schon nach potenziellem Ersatz.
Top-Kandidat soweit: Ritchey, Comp Press-Fit ZS44/30, Untere Lagerschale, Modell 2015 (11€).
Eine Woche sollte für eine Antwort reichen, dann wird bestellt!

Zum Trost hab ich mir dann einfach schonmal die Lenkzone zusammengeschraubt,
 
ging mir auch gleich viel besser. 

Der nächste Punkt auf der Liste: "Schaltung und Antrieb" - was soll da schon schiefgehen?! Ist ja alles genormt.


----------



## Stadtassel (15. August 2015)

(_Aber dieser "Norman" geht mir langsam tierisch auf den S*ck, wenn ich DEN erwische ..._)

Wie erwähnt hatte ich noch eine alte "XY" Shimano-Kurbel _*edit: FC-M361 in 175mm*_ nebst (leider defektem) Innenlager da, beide vom selben Rad demontiert (!), eingetütet und weggetan.
Da der Ethanol wie auch der alte Rahmen eine Innenlagerbreite von 68mm hat,

erschien es mir nur logisch das gleiche Lager (BB-ES-25 in 68-126mm) nachzubestellen.
Schaltwerk dran, Lager eingeschraubt und Kurbel drauf
  
fiel mir dann die Bremsseite gleich negativ auf:

4mm Spalt  - deutlich zu viel "Toleranz". Nur leider das einzige Bike mit Octalink-Lager das ich jeh im Keller hatte! Ein versehentliches Vertauschen ausgeschlossen, da ich Kurbel und Lager unmittelbar nach der Demontage in der selben verschlossenen Tüte eingemottet hatte.
Nach einigem Überlegen dann mein Strohhalm: "MUSS beim Lackieren passiert sein!". Denn den Ursprungsrahmen habe ich vor ein paar Jahren quasi direkt nach dem Kauf in einer Radwerkstatt meiner Wahl in Wunschfarbe lackieren lassen, Innenlager und Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes hatte ich damals nicht demontiert (denn De- und Remontage wurden ohne Aufpreis mit durchgeführt).
Ich denke, da muss neben meinem (wie ich nun herausfand ursprünglichen 113er) Lager wohl noch ein anderes Octalink auf dem Tisch gelegen haben - der andere Kunde wird seine Kurbeln im Gegensatz zu mir dann aber nicht wieder dran gekriegt haben, Spalt hin oder her, denn die neue Achse dürfte bei ihm ja entsprechend kürzer ausgefallen sein.

So stellen sich mir an dieser Stelle mehrere *Fragen*:
Obwohl die 126er-Achse meines momentanen Lagers zu lang sein sollte, passt dennoch die Kettenlinie (mittleres Blatt-Tretlagermitte) von 50mm! Wie kann das sein?
Und wenn ich mir nun ein Lager mit um 8mm (4mm je Seite) kürzerer Achse hole, um den Spalt zu schließen, dann:
1. schrumpft meine Kettenlinie ja mit (unter 50mm), und
2. wären das dann 118mm Achslänge und somit immernoch nicht die originalen 113mm.
*Was sagt ihr?* (Umfragethread) ... "Egal, Hauptsache Spalt schließen?" oder "Lass' wie es ist!" ... oder ganz was anderes?!
Interessiert mich sehr!

Das nächste Paket ist bereits im Haus (hoffentlich die Gabel), liegt aber beim Nachbarn und der war heut nicht da. 
Also suche ich mir bis dahin noch ein paar andere Baustellen ... oder lasse mich finden ... je nachdem.


----------



## prince67 (15. August 2015)

Stadtassel schrieb:


> 4mm Spalt - deutlich zu viel "Toleranz".


Wo ist das Problem?
Das ist kein Anschlag, wo die Kurbel anstehen muss, im Gegenteil, da muss noch ein Spalt bleiben, sonnst klemmt die Kurbel nicht richtig auf der Octalinkverzahnung.


----------



## Stadtassel (16. August 2015)

Ich hab jetzt nur Bedenken, da der freiliegende Teil der Achse sich als Schmutzfänger geradezu anbietet, was dann über die Zeit die Lebensdauer des Lagers herabsetzt.


----------



## prince67 (16. August 2015)

Das war bei Vierkant und Octalink Innenlager leider so.


----------



## Stadtassel (16. August 2015)

Ehrlich?! Is ja irre.  Ist das denn niemandem aufgefallen? Dann ist es kein Wunder, daß in puncto Lebensdauer mit anderen Lagertypen "noch was geht".

In Sachen "Auffallen" kann ich beim Umwerfer weitermachen, denn bei diesem war die mitgelieferte Montageschraube schlicht zu kurz!
Mit 34,9mm Sattelrohr und einer entsprechenden Klemmschelle am Umwerfer, blieb noch etwa ein 8mm Spalt zwischen den beiden Schellenbacken, welche am Rahmen anlagen. Schraube und gegenüberliegende Mutter (welche bündig in der Fassung saß!) reichten jedoch auch mit kräftigem Drücken einfach nicht bis aneinander heran. 
  
Sieht man auf dem Bild leider nicht so gut, denn die Schraube reicht zwar geradeso bis in die Backe hinein, erfasst die Mutter jedoch nicht - hätte auch irgendwo im Herstellungsprozess auffallen müssen, tat's aber nicht.
Nach etwas Suchen fand sich dann in meiner Restekiste (_jeder sollte eine haben_) Ersatz mit entsprechender Länge und passendem Gewinde:

Sieht langsam nach bike aus:

Etwas martialisch, ich weiß, aber Gewindestange, Scheiben und Muttern gab's iwann mal bei einer Baumarktauflösung für insg 9€ - die kamen natürlich mit.
Auch die vorrätige Kette wird wohl passen:

(zur Not hab ich die entnommenen Glieder noch da)

Bleibt bis zum Eintreffen der nächsten Teile vorerst nur etwas Kleinkram. So werde ich versuchen die Bremsklötze durch Herunterschleifen zu retten und den Sattel irgendwie zu "eintglitzern".


----------



## prince67 (16. August 2015)

Stadtassel schrieb:


> Ehrlich?! Is ja irre.  Ist das denn niemandem aufgefallen? Dann ist es kein Wunder, daß in puncto Lebensdauer mit anderen Lagertypen "noch was geht".


Wie willst du das denn abdichten? 
Wenn du nur den Spalt kleiner machst, ohne dass die Kurbel das Innenlagergehäuse berührt, kommt trotzdem Wasser mit Dreck rein und lässt sich dann aber schwer wieder reinigen.
Außerdem muss Fertigungstoleranzen und Wärmeausdehnung (Sommer, Winter) mit berücksichtig werden.

Keine Sorge die Lager des Innenlager sind zur Welle hin schon abgedichtet.


----------



## Stadtassel (16. August 2015)

Dann sei es so - der Sattel hat heut schon genug Nerven gekostet.

Mein Plan war simpel: mit einem spitzen Edding die Löcher einzeln einfärben - aber weit bin ich damit nicht gekommen.

Knackpunkt: die Chromfolie nimmt (auch mit kräftigem Drücken des Stiftes) die Farbe nicht richtig an und es entsteht letztlich kein zufriedenstellend einheitliches Ergebnis. So wird das nichts!

Neuer Plan:

die gelochten Flächen mit Krepp maskieren und danach entweder mit Farbspray oder Sprühfolie einmeyern, daß die Suppe satt in die Poren dringt. Dann direkt mit einem Tuch o.ä. oberflächlich nachwischen.
Meine Idee dahinter: so bleibt die frische Farbe/Folie nur in den Poren zurück und kann sich dort festsetzen - das Leder hingegen bleibt wie es ist.

*Also, was meint ihr: Farbe oder Folie?!*

p.s.: Das Paket welches beim Nachbarn lag, war dann doch nicht die Gabel sondern bloß das neue Rücklicht

und das passt mit der Originalhalterung _natürlich_ an (m)eine 31,6mm Sattelstütze ... NICHT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtassel (17. August 2015)

Ich korrigiere: sie passt schon, jedoch nur ohne den beigelegten (zu dicken) reducer-/Gummistreifen.
Und Plastikhalterung auf Metallsattelstütze lässt sich beim Ein-/Ausschalten der Leuchte leider wunderbar verschieben - ein kleines Stück alten Schlauches hält dann jetzt alles in Postition.


Ich kann mich an dieser Stelle dunkel erinnern, daß auch die Montage des Radcomputers nicht ohne Basteln daherging, da an breiten MTB-Gabeln der Abstand Speichenmagnet<->Gabelholmsensor bauartbedingt deutlich größer als die maximalen 5mm ausfällt. Aber das soll ja erst nach dem Eintreffen der Gabel zum Problem werden.


----------



## Stadtassel (18. August 2015)

Kaum gesagt, kam heut die Post:
         
Verdammt leckeres Teil!

Da bin ich natürlich sofort los, um mir (m)ein unteres Lager zu organisieren - und siehe da, einer der hiesigen bike-shops hatte dann sogar meinen Favoriten an der Wand! 

Der Unterschied in der Bauhöhe/Einpresstiefe der Lagerschalen ist mehr als offensichtlich:

zumal der Ritchey im oberen Teil 45° zuläuft.
Nun sollte dem Einzug meines "Lenkbestecks" aber wirklich nichts mehr im Wege stehen.


----------



## Stadtassel (19. August 2015)

Noch schnell ein paar Kleinigkeiten erledigt:
  
dann ging es endlich an den Hauptgang - die Gabel.

Die habe ich vorerst mit ungekürztem Gabelschaft verbaut, um die erste Zeit noch etwas mit der Sitzposition herum experimentieren zu können.
   
Bin ja bisher nur MTBs gewöhnt, da sieht mir diese Feile irgnedwie ... "hungrig" aus. Ist halt 'ne wilde Mischung - stemmt sich dafür aber schon jetzt um einiges leichter als mein MTB! Bin gespannt wie's sich fährt.

Bremsen und Flaschenhalter sind auch dran,
  
da fehlt bis zur technischen Fertigstellung nur noch das Verlegen der Schaltzüge - habe aber just keine Donuts mehr, ... hol' ich nachher.


----------



## Stadtassel (19. August 2015)

So - knapp zwei Wochen hat's gedauert, nun kann's fahren (und auch schalten)!

Da es schon dunkel ist, verschieb' ich die Jungfernfahrt auf morgen, denn da hab ich frei.
Sobald das Wetter mitspielt, gibt's dann auch mal bessere Fotos. Sieht recht ungewöhnlich aus der Bock, ist dafür aber wie bei Poison üblich _"(M)ein Unikat"_!

Einen Schreckmoment hatte ich dann heute aber doch noch: mir fiel auf, daß die Hersteller-page der Gabel für die von mir gewählte Variante (46,5cm / 26") eine Geo-Korrektur ausweist, welche einer 130mm-Federgabel entspricht.
Da meine 100er Federgabeln (vor dem Abzug für den einzustellenden sag!) bei ~48cm liegen, habe ich einfach entsprechend der Einbauhöhe und nicht nach der Herstellerempfehlung gewählt.
Kurz die Tretlagerabsenkung vermessen, gab's Entwarnung:

diese entspricht nochimmer 38mm, wie bei Poison angegeben.

Umwerfer einstellen war wie erwartet etwas Arbeit, da ich mir ja unbedingt verschiedene Blätter zusammenschrauben mußte - nun läuft's aber ohne Probleme.

Das fällige Resümee tu ich mir an, sobald ich da mal Lust drauf hab - aber im Moment bleibt nur noch:
1. den Sattel schwärzen,
2. längere Kurbelschrauben/-muttern montieren,
3. Radcomputer nebst Sensor anpuzzeln,
4. dem Teil mal den Brocken zeigen!


----------



## Stadtassel (22. August 2015)

Den Brocken hat's zwar noch nicht gesehen, heute aber die erste Flachlandrunde gerissen und ... ich bin vollauf begeistert! 

An die bergradfremde Kombi "langer Vorbau/schmaler Lenker" muss ich mich zwar erst noch gewöhnen (_fährt sich nach all den Jahren auf MTBs erstmal iwie "quarkig_") und die maximale Übersetzung von 48-11 fasse ich (bisher) auch nur selten an, bin aber überrascht wie sehr die Bude zieht.
Für alle Interessierten hab ich den Hobel gestern mal wiegen lassen - 12,08kg so wie er da steht:







Ist ganz klar nichts für Gewichtsfetischisten - aber wenn ich bedenke, daß es ja eben kein Rennrad, sondern nur ein MTB mit Starrgabel, schmalen Felgen und dünnen Reifen ist, dann fällt mir auf was schon ein paar Kilo "Abspeck" an den richtigen Stellen (Laufräder, Gabel) für einen gravierenden Einfluß auf die Fahrdynamik haben.

Mangels Federelement und dicken Pneus wurde mir aber auch schlagartig bewußt, in welchem Zustand sich die örtlichen Straßen/Radwege befinden und wieviel Kopfsteinpflaster hier in der Stadt liegt.


----------



## Stadtassel (23. August 2015)

Gestern abend habe ich mir dann doch noch spontan Sattel und den nachgeorderten schwarz-silbernen Ketten-/Hosenschutzring vorgenommen.

Ich habe mich für Farbspray und gegen Sprühfolie entschieden, da letztere konzipiert wurde sich später (leicht) wieder entfernen zu lassen.

Während ich beim Sattel erst im Zuge des Auspackens Handrungsbedarf feststellte, war mir beim Ring schon vorher klar, daß ich ihn uni-schwarz lackieren würde. Das Abkleben der zu lackierenden Sattelflächen war zwar etwas mühselig, die gesamte Nummer ging jedoch deutlich schneller, als jedes einzelne Loch mit einem Edding abzupieken.
  
So weit, so gut. Nun der haarige Teil - das Abwischen der Oberfläche (unmittelbar nach dem Einsprühen!), sodaß die noch flüssige Farbe nur in den Löchern auf der unerwünschten Chromfolie zurückbleibt. Shirtreste und auch fusselfreie Lappen waren weniger zu gebrauchen - die rauhe Seite von Küchenpapier hat letztlich am besten Farbe aufgenommen.
 
Dann sofort das tape abgezogen
 
und die Oberfläche gleich noch mit Aceton abgerieben, ohne Druck damit die Farbe in den Löchern bleibt.

Gestern abend sah es so aus:

heute dann so:
 .
Nun muss die Zeit zeigen, ob das Schwarz entweder nach und nach aus den Poren bröselt oder bleibt wo es ist.
(Anm.: Nach dem Aceton-Angriff von gestern habe ich den Sattel heute nochmal mit "Holmenkohl Shoe-Proof" gepflegt.)
Der Ketten-/Hosenschutzring war da deutlich weniger Arbeit - mit Silikonentferner reinigen, einfärben, fertig.
 

Soweit bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

